# sendmail - temp sys failure...



## djosifovich (Dec 28, 2002)

I'm trying to configure sendmail and I'm getting the following message when trying to use the local sendmail to accept email for delivery from both /usr/bin/mail and "nmh's send/comp".

451 4.3.0 Temporary system failure. Please try again later.

I have a 10.2.3 system.

I started with /usr/share/sendmail/conf/cf/generic-darwin.mc 
and added a few things from my working linux sendmail.mc file.

I have "restarted" (via restart, stop + start, and kill -9 + start) sendmail while the system is booted as well as rebooted.

Here's my .mc file:


VERSIONID(`$Id: generic-darwin.mc,v 1.3 2002/04/12 18:41:47 bbraun Exp $')
OSTYPE(darwin)dnl
DOMAIN(generic)dnl

undefine(`ALIAS_FILE')
define(`PROCMAIL_MAILER_PATH',`/usr/bin/procmail')
define(`confME_TOO', True)dnl
#define(`confDOMAIN_NAME', `somerset-financial.com')
#define(`confDOMAIN_NAME', `attbi.com')
define(`confDOMAIN_NAME', `highdesert.local.')
undefine(`USE_CW_FILE')

FEATURE(`smrsh',`/usr/libexec/smrsh')
FEATURE(local_procmail)
FEATURE(`virtusertable',`hash -o /etc/mail/virtusertable')dnl
FEATURE(`genericstable', `hash -o /etc/mail/genericstable')dnl 
FEATURE(`mailertable',`hash -o /etc/mail/mailertable')dnl
FEATURE(`access_db')dnl
FEATURE(accept_unqualified_senders)dnl
FEATURE(accept_unresolvable_domains)dnl
FEATURE(`nouucp', `reject')dnl

MAILER(local)
MAILER(smtp)
#MAILER(procmail)


My goals for sendmail configuration are fairly simple.  I want to have a local sendmail running to accept mail from various mail clients such as /bin/mail and nmh allowing the  mail to be spoolled/queued it till it can be delivered since my powerbook is not always conntected to a network when I'm travelling or sometimes business client's firewalls configuration do not allow direct mail delivery.

I would really appreciate any help, suggestions, comments, etc. since I'm currently out of ideas at the moment.  

Thanks,
dcj


----------



## djosifovich (Dec 28, 2002)

OK.  I figured out my problem.  I found & read the README in /Library/Documentation/Administration/Services/sendmail
and the error I received was due to permissions/ownerships of directories.

Sorry for clogging the forum but maybe this will help someone in the future.


----------



## ex2bot (Dec 28, 2002)

djosifovich, no need to apologize. We like happy endings!

-Doug


----------

